# Vídeos: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2009 às 18:15)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*01.02.2009 - Portugal com mau tempo*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*01.02.2009 - Mau tempo no Algarve*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*01.02.2009 - Mau tempo fecha praia de Faro*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*31.01.2009 - Inundações em Coimbra*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*30.01.2009 - Mau tempo reduz casa da Guarda a ruínas*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*29.01.2009 - Tornado assusta Batalha*​


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Como sempre grande recolha Gerofil .

Este é o reverso da medalha dos eventos extremos da meteorologia . Infelizmente ainda há muita gente com habitações indignas para um ser humano e essas são sempre as primeiras a sofrer as consequências das intempéries. Por outro lado temos o mau ordenamento do território, fazem-se esplanadas em qualquer lugar, constrói-se a torto e a direito e quando chove assim é o que se vê.


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 09:51)

Obrigado Gerofil por mais esta grande recolha


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Fev 2009 às 12:10)

http://barrosodigital.blogspot.com/2009/02/para-os-meteoloucos.html

meti o link pq não consegui postar aqui o vídeo... 

tem um erro o vídeo e de dia 1 mas como a montagem foi feita entre as duas e as 3 da manha .. tem ai dia 2 .....

só ainda n o corrigi pois estive 36 horas sem electricidade em casa, devido ao temporal ..

cump 
miguel moura


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 15:45)

Vento forte com boas rajadas, e alguma chuva, foi o que a «Érica» deixou por aqui.

Alguns momentos da noite de Sábado e madrugada de Domingo.



Destaque para a rajada de vento ao 1:38.
Pena não ter nenhum anemometro.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2009 às 19:38)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen*02.02.2009 - Tornado na Ilha do Pico*​


----------

